

AppWhirl: Create an iPhone app from any feed - gojomo
http://www.appwhirl.com/

======
maxklein
If you use this, then you will be in trouble. It has been all over the news
that apple is removing these type of apps from the app store.

~~~
Zev
Apple's been removing apps that use private API's. Or apps that they deem
"inappropriate". So, unless you make an app with the feed of
$somePornSiteYouLike, I don't see either of those issues popping up from this.

Although, if all your app does is follow an RSS feed, I don't see many people
buying it. Might get some downloads if it's submitted as a free app though.

~~~
maxklein
I'm working hard to be polite here. Apple was removing private APIs and so on
months ago. NOW, as in TODAY and YESTERDAY, they are removing apps like the
ones created by the service linked to.

I just said something true. You "rebutted" it with something totally wrong,
somehow assuming that I was wrong. Why would you even do that?

~~~
Zev
_I just said something true. You "rebutted" it with something totally wrong,
somehow assuming that I was wrong. Why would you even do that?_

Because I don't believe that what you said is true. I don't see how _It has
been all over the news that apple is removing these type of apps from the app
store._ is a factually correct statement. So I went and said why I don't
believe it to be the case.

 _NOW, as in TODAY and YESTERDAY, they are removing apps like the ones created
by the service linked to._

Now, see, this is the first that I'm hearing about another mass removal of
applications from the App Store. I just went and looked at the past few days
worth of TechCrunch articles. We can argue the merits of TechCrunch as a
journalistic source, but they do like to report on what Apple does. They
didn't have a single mention of another app removal, on a mass scale or
otherwise.

~~~
maxklein
The difference between you and me is that you have absolutely no idea, and
you're just talking because you want to say something. Instead of saying "oh,
I did not hear that", you say "that is not true". But you have NO IDEA if it
is true or not. I know something, you don't know it, in this case, do not go
about saying it's not true, just say you don't know or just don't say
anything.

I've been speaking daily with Apple reviewers about this, and I assume you
have not been doing so and they have not been telling you it's not true.

TechCrunch even spoke about this: <http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/07/apple-
cookie-cutter-apps/>

When you have no idea, don't pretend you know.

~~~
Zev
Looking at AppWhirl, it is slightly more then a glorified RSS reader. You can
make a template (choose text and background colors as well as the background
image) for your site _and_ throw in tweets as well. No, its nothing
complicated. Yes, it can generate apps from a template. No, it is not just an
RSS reader for a single site.

 _TechCrunch even spoke about this:<http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/07/apple-
cookie-cutter-apps> ._

Two weeks ago is a far cry from _NOW, as in TODAY and YESTERDAY_. And it could
be argued that it is different from the type of applications that the link you
pasted mentions; twitter integration, maybe more options for the template as
well? I never looked at the "old" way of generating apps.

And in the TechCrunch article, it does seem to imply that templates are OK, as
long as they do more than simply RSS.

~~~
maxklein
The problem is this: Apple is removing Cookie Cutter apps that are very close
to what that service describes. I said that, and you came and said "NO, they
are removing private API apps". That is inaccurate and misleading to anyone
who wants to use that service.

I'm not interested in arguing any further, so I'll no longer answer here. If
you wish to vent, do so to my private email.

